# Mosconi RCD mod potential



## Petererc (Dec 28, 2016)

Hey there, 
Researching a diy volume control for Mosconi 6to8v8. The processor has a controller jack which looks to accept a rj12 connector. The pin out diagram is no where to be found. I found a few pics of the board online but cant read it. Does anyone know the pun out config or have decent pic of the board to possibly see the config?
I would also like to confirm that the default for the dial on the controller is for volume control? The manual shows to click the dial to scroll through the other functions, fader, balance, presets.
Since the rj12 has 6 contacts I believe on would be positive and one ground. The remaining four would be for control. Determining which pin is ground has me stumped without taking out my dsp and opening it up.
The only function I am interested in is volume control. Have no need for balance, fader, presets. Thinking a potentiometer would work, or possibly tying into the steering wheel controls if possible.
Reaching out for some help guidance? Is this doable? 

Thanks


----------



## Petererc (Dec 28, 2016)

Getting closer did a little digging and copied the images off a different website. Now just gotta understand what the heck I am looking out. Since the rj12 is a six-pin connector, and only four pins are needed for volume control, the rj11 connector should work since it has the four pins needed.


----------



## Petererc (Dec 28, 2016)

Still tinkering with no success. Bought an rj12 cable, 10K pot and an LED. Can get the LED to illuminate but as soon as the pot is turned the LED loses power. I believe the wiring diagram is for an RTC. If that's the case I would need an RTC HUB for the RTC to work with the 6to8v8. Can't find any info on the RTC hub or even a good pic of the board. Here's a link to the thread used google translate. In the meantime, I will keep researching this and typing to myself.
Mosconi Gladen RTC


----------



## JayinMI (Oct 18, 2008)

Petererc said:


> Still tinkering with no success. Bought an rj12 cable, 10K pot and an LED. Can get the LED to illuminate but as soon as the pot is turned the LED loses power. I believe the wiring diagram is for an RTC. If that's the case I would need an RTC HUB for the RTC to work with the 6to8v8. Can't find any info on the RTC hub or even a good pic of the board. Here's a link to the thread used google translate. In the meantime, I will keep researching this and typing to myself.
> Mosconi Gladen RTC


It's probably a rotary encoder, not a potentiometer. That's what I found when I modded my Audison DRC. IIRC there's 6 pins on it and I think 2 were ground. But there's a bunch of circuitry between the physical knob and what signal is sent down the RJ12 cable. I know this is probably WAY too late, but I saw it while I was looking for something else.

Jay


----------



## CCole (Sep 9, 2020)

Petererc said:


> Still tinkering with no success. Bought an rj12 cable, 10K pot and an LED. Can get the LED to illuminate but as soon as the pot is turned the LED loses power. I believe the wiring diagram is for an RTC. If that's the case I would need an RTC HUB for the RTC to work with the 6to8v8. Can't find any info on the RTC hub or even a good pic of the board. Here's a link to the thread used google translate. In the meantime, I will keep researching this and typing to myself.
> Mosconi Gladen RTC



Have you looked at the RTC-HUB with an RTC-2? Not as fun as a diy project but may be somewhere to glean the schematics you'll need? The board schematic in the RTC-HB manual looks like you'll need to convert from an encoder to potentiometer as JayinMi mentioned.


----------



## Petererc (Dec 28, 2016)

Thanks guys, Mosconi got replaced with Minidsp. Hopefully someone else can find this info useful someday. I dod end up buying a mini rcd from Germany and at the time was like 1/3 the price of US retail


----------

